# azi te-ai pus pe capul meu



## jpinon33

what does this mean in English?  Something about it being my fault?  Any help would be appreciated.  Gracias.  Merci.  Multimesc


----------



## Bântuit

It's an idiom,

The literal translation:
*azi te-ai pus pe capul meu*
Today yourself have put(past participle) on the head my.

My guess: you asked for a favour toady.


----------



## jpinon33

Thank you for the reply.  I really appreciate it...I have no idea what the girl meant by this idiom


----------



## farscape

Today you're pestering me - as in being very insistent with a request. 

Sorry Bantuit, that's not quite the right answer.

Later,


----------



## jpinon33

Aha!  Now that makes sense!  Thanks again Farscape.  

Kind regards,


----------

